# " "?

## -

!    !   !
, !    ,     .    . 
  " ".
:" ,( )   ( , ...  )   ( )           ...  ....        -   (     ).      ."
  ,                 ?
   ?
 .

----------


## Demin

,     ?
   ?

----------


## Demin

<a href="http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1009654"></a>, , . (. rfrence). ,   --. (., .).     .      .

----------


## -

> ,     ?
>    ?


    ,       ""   ,      ?     .  :Smilie:        ,     , ,       .  ,   -   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Demin

-... . 


> ""   ,


 ,  .

----------


## -

> -... .


  .  :Wink:  ,  .
          .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sema

*-*,     .  ""       .)))     ..      )))
          .

----------


## -

:Silly:  


> -,     .  ""       .)))     ..      )))
>         .


...   ...    " " -     ,  , ,     -  , ...  ,  ...  ,   !  -  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Demin

-             .

----------


## -

> -             .


  ,  !          !       ! !    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## BorisG

> .


*Demin*, ,   ,      .      ... 94- .

----------

,        .         ( ,     )       .  ,  ..

----------


## -

> ,        .         ( ,     )       .  ,  ..


   - . :yes:

----------

> - .


         ,      . .  !!!

----------

> ,  ,    ...


 

       To whom it may concern (          )  ,      ,     100000       

    (?!)        : 
1)      
2)     ( 99,999999999999999) 
       1000  (  )

----------

-  ?

----------

> -  ?


   ? :Smilie: 
      .      :    -

----------

> ,        .         ( ,     )       .  ,  ..

----------

> - .


 
(   )   
. ____   
 __________2010.  ̻ 
-  .. 

 _________________________________      
  ____________________  ____ ___________________ . 
     ,     
. 

. 
    _____________________  ________________________ 
( ) ( ) 
  _____________________   _______________ , (. ,) 
( ) () 
 , (_____________________) , (..)     
() 
  _______  _____ __________ 2010   
      ,   . * 

*: 
   ,     : 

   .         . 
    __________________  _________________________ 
( ) ( ) 
  _______________________   __________________ , (..) 
( ) () 
 , (________________________) , (..)     
() 
   _______  _____ ___________ 2005 ,              ,   . 

, .., ___________  , .. 
  ()   ____________  , .. 
() 
..

----------


## Demin

.

----------

ICPO     ?

----------

> .


,        (   ,   )    ( !)     ( ) -      .

----------

,           .
      ,         "  ", 2009, N 5     :     ۻ

Quote
6.        ,   ,          SWIFT ( 7- ),     , *    ,       * .          .
,      LOI (Letter of Intent -   )  ICPO (Irrevocable Corporate Purchase Order -     )   BCL (Bank Comfort Letter -   )  Bank Reference ( ).
     ?          ,  ,    ,  Purchase Order (  ).    ,     Purchase Order? *   -    ,   ,     ,     .*.      ,   "   " (with Full Banking Responsibility)   BCL  ,         ,   ,   "is Ready, Able and Willing" (,   )  .    ,     ,   (Funds are of Good Clean/Clear and Non-Criminal Origin).     " "    (..., ,  )           .      " "      . *          " "      * .
Unquote

----------

(   )   
. ____   
 __________2010.  ̻ 
-  .. 

   ,           .

----------

> ICPO     ?


ICPO-   ,   , BCL-Bank Confirmation Letter - ,       ,   ICPO

----------

-   .          .

----------

